
Enron, Blockbuster Partner for Movie Mania (2000) - starmftronajoll
https://www.forbes.com/2000/07/20/mu4.html
======
4thaccount
Wow. A neat piece of history here. The Enron + Blockbuster deal always comes
up in these documentaries.

